# Connection status unknown



## neuroticsquirrl (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi. My computer was working fine last night, but when I started it up today, I couldn't get online. When I hover the mouse over the network and sharing icon on the lower left side of the computer, it says, "Connection status unknown The dependency service or group failed to start". When I try to diagnose the problem, I can't because the Diagnostics Policy Service is not running. When I go to the Open Service Control Manager, access is denied. 

Meanwhile, I keep getting warnings that my firewall is not enabled. When I try to enable it, I get a message that the Security Center can't turn it on. 

I ran Avast and it found nothing wrong. I tried doing a system restore, but that didn't help. I still can't connect and I still can't enable a firewall. What should I do? Please help me.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the forums. Go to start, all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt, select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
press enter then type:
net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
press enter then type:
exit
press enter and restart your computer
```
If this has worked then you do not need to run this, otherwise:-

Open a CMD prompt (as shown above ) and type:-


```
net localgroup administrators <my_user> /add  press enter then type exit press enter

My user is YOUR user name mine is Paul so for me the command looks like:-

net localgroup administrators Paul /add
```
Restart to take effect.


----------



## neuroticsquirrl (Jan 18, 2010)

That worked! Well, I can't seem to make my firewall turn on, but I'm back online and that makes me so happy. Thank you!

I don't suppose you could take a moment to explain what was wrong? I always try to learn from my mistakes when I can.


----------



## PCEZ-Computers (Jun 2, 2010)

Jenae Just wanted to say thanx heaps we had over 19 computers with this issue this last month or so and I have spent over 6 hours on the net (243 pages until got to this site) trying to sort this issue out once and for all. 

Non of the options worked for us, we tried wsock resets, System restores, the replacement of nlasvc.dll, scf /scannow, restoring all the default services you name it...

Do you know what causes this issue? Is Microsot aware of this, I have consulted other Techos and all they do is a fresh install, so I'll pass on your fix.

Thanx once again you are a legend and a half.

Baz


----------

